# White Bass, Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I took a friend out this morning after our big storms last night and caught lots of nice whitebass on Rattle Traps. I really didn't expect to catch much with the high winds, muddy water, and cold front, but I was wrong. I am certain we caught over 100 in 2 1/2 hours. I filleted these for him to take to friends at church tomorrow.
It was FUN!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice where is that lake at?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Lake Weiss is North east Alabama about 30 miles from Gadsden. I went today (against my better judgement) and the water was so high and muddy that the fish were not hitting. I could see them on the fish finder, but they were just not in the mood! My last surviving Uncle (83 yrs old) brought his grandson 
and left wondering why I didn't catch them some fish! I had told him that the conditions were not good, but he wanted to fish anyway.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know how that is, iv been up to the river and just slammed them, then it rains that night and i know i shouldn't go back the next day but do any ways and just get skunked, i googled the lake and its a good ways north do u drive there from Pensacola? on a regular basis oh and also judging by the yellow tint on them fish are u sure there not yellow bass? here are the two on comparison (white bass top) yellow bass bottom(or possible a mixed bag


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually we live on Lake Weiss, but we own a condo at Orange Beach. I love to fish both places, but haven't gotten to OB as often since my wife fractured her pelvis, and I had surgery in February. I hope we are straightened out now and can get down more often.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are some nice cats on that lake aswell iv read about them


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

These were not yellow bass, they had just died in my live (dead) well because we had to many. We have some yellow bass on the lake, but they are generally less than 1/4 lb. Yellow bass are a pain for our crappie fishermen.
Cathunter is right, we have some nice catfish here. I enjoy watching the noodlers on our neighbors boatramp. The biggest I've seen them catch is 46 lbs.


----------

